# Use of Interstate Highways by other than Motor Vehicle Traffic



## Interstate275Fla (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi! I have been replying to several posts here at SSC's Highways and Autobahns board for a while and this is my first time that I started a thread. The title of this thread will be the use of Interstate highways by other than motor vehicle traffic.

Before I go on further, the terms Interstate Highway, Motorway and Autobahn are used interchangeably but they basically mean the same. I will refer to the term Interstate Highway for the purpose of this thread for the sake of simplicity.

The reason I created this thread is that I was inspired by ChrisZwolle's recent post over at the International Border Crossings thread of a sign posted at a service plaza on the Dutch-German border reminding everyone that pedestrians are prohibited. A couple of days later I did a search of the Highways and Autobahns forum in SSC and I could not find a thread dedicated to the use of Interstate Highways by other than motor vehicle traffic.

Now for the topic on use of Interstate Highways by other than Motor Vehicle Traffic. I am going to start things off with my home state of Florida, and use of Interstates and Expressways by other than motor vehicle traffic. Basically, no one other than motor vehicles are alllowed on Interstate Highways and Expressways in Florida and there is a sign posted at every entrance to and exit from every Interstate Highway and expressway in the Sunshine State:










This sign means that pedestrians, bicycles and motor vehicles less than 5 brake horsepower are not allowed per Section 316.091 of the Florida Statutes.

From what I understand, certain USA states do allow use of Interstate Highways by bicycles as well as pedestrians depending on the safety factor including how much traffic the highway gets as well as if there is no alternative safe route. From what I understand Florida does not allow use of its Interstate Highways by other than motor vehicle traffic.

Now I would like to know what the laws are in your state or country regarding use of Interstate Highways by other than motor vehicle traffic. Walking or riding a bicycle on an Interstate Highway I believe is dangerous due to traffic going by at high speeds.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

The Coquihalla (Coke-a-halla) Highway (freeway/motorway) does permit cyclists along it's length. It's rare to see a cyclist though, and fewer still when the rail trail over the freeway's namesake pass is finally completed.

The trans Canada Highway From Hope, to Chilliwack, is open to cyclists too, but they have to leave the highway because of the bridge over the Vedder Canal. West of the canal, they are permitted in places, but now mostly they are restricted to the frontage roads to Abbot'sford. West of that city, they are prohibited from the freeway.


----------

